# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  บูสเตอร์ยี่ห้อ RM ITALY รุ่น LA 250V กำลังวัตต์ 200W แรงสุดๆ (เรื่องบูสต้อง Import เท่านั้น)

## Import

> *RF Amplifiers ยี่ห้อและรุ่นต่างๆ*  (เราเป็นผู้นำเข้า RF Amplifiers ทุกยี่ห้อจากโรงงานผู้ผลิตโดยตรง)
> - บูสเตอร์ยี่ห้อ Tokyo Hy-Power รุ่น HL-350Vdx ย่านความถี่ 144MHz
> - *PHOENIX 1000 AR 144 - 1KW 144 MHz Linear Amplifier สำหรับ EME* (สินค้าใหม่) 
> - *TAJFUN 1000 จอสีระบบสัมผัส - 1KW 144MHz Linear Amplifier สำหรับ EME* (สินค้าใหม่) 
> - สินค้าเปิดท้าย BEKO HLV-300 จากประเทศเยอรมัน สำหรับสถานีประจำที่



*RM ITALY* รุ่น *LA 250V* เป็นรุ่นใหม่ล่าสุดของทางโรงงาน RM ITALY นะครับ หลังจากรุ่นแรกได้รับความนิยมอย่างดี ทางโรงงานจึงได้พัฒนาทั้งรูปลักษณ์และลูกเล่นต่างๆเพิ่มขึ้นมาในรุ่นนี้ ถ้าสมาชิกที่ใช้ความถี่อื่นๆก็แจ้งมาได้ครับ  (รับเป็นตัวแทนสั่งนำเข้าสินค้าของ RM ITALY จากโรงงานโดยตรงทุกรุ่น)

- ความถี่ที่เหมาะสมในการใช้งาน : มีสินค้า 2 รุ่น 140-150 MHz และ 160-170MHz (นอกเหนือจากนี้ก็เล่นได้นะครับแต่จะดีสุดตามที่ระบุมา)
- แหล่งจ่ายไฟ : 12-14V กินกระแสประมาณ 30A
- วัตต์เข้า : 1-20W 
- วัตต์ออก : 200 W P1dB
- SWR Input : 1.1-1.5
- โหมด : FM/SSB/CW
- มีพัดลมระบายความร้อนมาจากโรงงาน
- มีจอ LCD แสดงสถานะกำลังวัตต์ เข้า-ออก , อุณภูมิ และ มีระบบป้องกัน SWR ของและความร้อนที่สูงเกินมาตรฐาน

ซึ่งต้องบอกผู้ซื้อกันก่อนในเรื่องการรับผิดชอบของสินค้าประเภทบูสเตอร์นี้ ทางผู้ขายไม่สามารถกำหนดหรือควบคุมปัจจัยต่างๆของสถานีผู้ซื้อบูสเตอร์ได้ว่าจะต้องได้มาตรฐาน ทั้งสายอากาศแมทชิ่งลงปกติ หรือแหล่งจ่ายไฟได้มาตรฐานโวลท์ไม่ดีดขึ้นลงเมื่อมีการใช้กระแสสูงๆแบบกระชากๆ รวมถึงกำลังวัตต์ที่ป้อนเข้าบูสเตอร์จะไม่เกินกำหนดของตัวบูสเตอร์ที่จะรับได้ ฉะนั้นจะไม่รับเปลื่ยนหรือคืนสินค้า หากท่านไม่มั่นใจในตัวผู้ขายกรุณามารับสินค้าเองอยากเช็คอะไรก็เตรียมเครื่องมือมาครับ *อ่านคู่มือและวิธีใช้งานให้ละเอียดก่อนใช้

*รูปภาพ*
  
 

*รุ่นใหม่ขนาดใหญ่แรงสะใจมาก*





*ราคา :* 25,900 บาท (ร้านค้าสนใจสั่งไปจำหน่ายหรือหน่วยงานต่างๆติดต่อมาได้ครับ เราเป็นผู้นำเข้า RF Amplifiers ทุกยี่ห้อจากโรงงานผู้ผลิตโดยตรง)

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ หรือ โดยระบบ โลจิสโพสต์ ไม่โยน-ไม่กระแทก แต่ผู้ซื้อต้องไปรับที่ไปรษณีย์ด้วยตนเอง

*สนใจติดต่อโทร :* 



ส่งคุณ ปรีชา (แกลง) หมายเลข EMS = EH747113525TH วันที่ 17/06/54
ส่งคุณ รณกรณ์ (ดงขุย) EMS = EI881457546TH  วันที่ 10/04/55
ส่งคุณ พลากรณ์ (บ้านม่วง) EMS = EJ400137217TH  วันที่ 23/08/55
ส่งคุณ ขอสงวนชื่อ (ป่าตอง) EMS = EJ486237594TH  วันที่ 11/02/56
ส่งคุณ พรชัย (นครปฐม) EMS = EK637388681TH  วันที่ 28/01/57
ส่งคุณ สุนทร (บางปู) EMS = EN815234953TH  วันที่ 17/02/58
ส่งคุณ สุนทร (บางปู) EMS = EN815351963TH  วันที่ 25/02/58
ส่งคุณ ขวัญเงิน (ค่ายบางระจัน) EMS = EN115901349TH  วันที่ 18/05/58
ส่งคุณ ยศพล (รอจ่าย ปณ.บางแสน) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040493578TH  วันที่ 15/10/58 


*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุนทร (บางปู) EMS = EN815234953TH  วันที่ 17/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุนทร (บางปู) EMS = EN815351963TH  วันที่ 25/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ขวัญเงิน (ค่ายบางระจัน) EMS = EN115901349TH  วันที่ 18/05/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ยศพล (รอจ่าย ปณ.บางแสน) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040493578TH  วันที่ 15/10/58

----------

